# Dream setup <3



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Right !







So here we have a Gaggia TS (modified with tiny tiny monkeywrench instead of steamwand knob as mine broke)

Mazzer SJ, with Telescopic tamper. However this is also modified as the disc on this is actually a custom made 80.32 manual tamper disc from my purple heart tamper ( swapped the disc from manual to the telescopic, using some ptfe tape and impact glue as there is a size difference in threads) Fits basket 100% (I now have a purpleheart wood handle with no disc currently available if anyone needs?)

Everything else can be seen xx save for the modifications done to the grinder chute which were done by previous owner from a guy on here, I forget his name though.

commercial knockbox under grinder, and Coffee catcher.

The extended fork to allow the telescopic tamper to be used properly is in the mail now, it should be with me by the 4th of January.

Currently using the Christmas blend from RAVE coffee xx Lovely stuff!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A nice functional setup, lovely









..are those syrups I see on the shelf


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks!









Yep, not for the coffees though except for that guest that wants them. I use them for occasional hotchocolate.

Using the gold plated pourers, rather than monin pumps. The pourers dont crust over or have syrup/ sugar residue. So they never ever ever get blocked up like pumps do. It just means I have to pour by the second to ensure accuracy.

Pumps on the syrups get blocked up within a day or so then you need to clean them out or unblock with with a temperature gauge :x Not practical at all. Only good thing of pumps is that they are semi accurate at dispensing same amount each time. But pouring by timing will always get you same amount too.


----------

